# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  ash to ashes

## Shabi

Ashes to Ashes , Dust to Dust 
A world full of sin 
And betrayal of lust 

Love will slowly die 
Broken hearts will wilter 
And bitter hearts will cry 

The worlds full of secrets that tear us apart 
Their keepers watch us falter 
Then tear us apart 

The betrayers may regret, but too much has been said 
Nothing will take back what they did 
When someone wants them dead 

The world leaves us confused with no one to blame 
Our demons tear at our throats 
And our heads bow in shame 

Ashes to Ashes, Dust to Dust 
We will all hurt each other 
So who is left to trust?

----------


## Fairy

:Smile: 

Nice sharing

----------


## mehak

nice one shabi...

----------


## Shabi

thnx a lot u .

----------


## Majid

Nice poem  :Smile:  

Good work shabi..keep it up  :Smile:

----------

